# cell basket



## draftinu (Mar 3, 2008)

I have found cooper sheets available at mac master supply.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 3, 2008)

McMaster-Carr
http://www.mcmaster.com/

Great site. You could build a space shuttle


----------



## tlcarrig (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow!!! If they ain't got it, you don't need it.


----------



## markqf1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Great Link!
If you ever wanted to buy anything and didn't know where to find it... here it is.

Mark


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 7, 2008)

Is it explained somewhere why copper is preffered over stainless steel? I know stainless is weaker to Hydrochloric acids but I thought it did fine against Sulfuric.


----------



## OMG (Mar 7, 2008)

You can get very fine copper mesh at hobby stores (well, actually many sizes). Sculptors use it.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn!

You guys probably shop at Walmart. Support your community and buy your cell parts (including mesh) from Lazersteve.


----------

